# Bloomberg’s War on Vaping - A 3 part series | by RegWatch



## fbb1964 (31/3/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_stafford/no-shame-bloombergs-war-on-vaping-pt-1-regwatch/
*


No Shame | Bloomberg’s War on Vaping Pt. 1 | RegWatch*
By
Brent Stafford
-
March 28, 2021
*In a world filled with grand conspiracy theories, it can be difficult to nail down a proper villain. After all, there’s no shortage of bad actors. But when it comes to the war on vaping there’s really only one, the billionaire Michael Bloomberg.*

In this special series of RegWatch, we explore how Bloomberg uses his power and money to backstop a tangled web of philanthropic organizations who cajole, strong-arm or buy-off governments of low and middle-income countries so that they would implement harsh restrictions, taxes, and even bans on low-risk nicotine products, such as vaping.

Is Bloomberg doing more harm than good?

Find out. Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: March 28, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (2/4/21)

*https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_st...alism-bloombergs-war-on-vaping-pt-2-regwatch/*

**

*Call It Colonialism | Bloomberg’s War on Vaping Pt. 2 | RegWatch*
By
Brent Stafford
-
March 31, 2021
*Billionaire philanthropist Michael Bloomberg is well-known in America for incessant moralizing over the products he believes government should ban people from consuming, in the name of good public health.*
*But few know the magnitude of Bloomberg’s impact in developing countries around the world.*
Over the past decade, Bloomberg-funded organizations have made concerted efforts to eradicate low-risk nicotine products, such as vaping, in low and middle-income countries. They push narrow public health policies that disenfranchise and marginalize local populations.

In part-2 of this RegWatch special series we are joined by Michelle Minton, a senior fellow at the Competitive Enterprise Institute in Washington, D.C. Hear why she thinks Bloomberg’s one size fits all policy is “insidious” and a throwback to the “colonialist origins of public health.”

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Released: March 31, 2021
Produced by Brent Stafford

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## fbb1964 (4/4/21)

https://regulatorwatch.com/brent_stafford/scrutinized-bloombergs-war-on-vaping-pt-3-regwatch/



*Scrutinized | Bloomberg’s War on Vaping Pt. 3 | RegWatch*
By
Brent Stafford
-
April 3, 2021
*“Show yourself and your conflicts” is the call from Dr. Roberto Sussman, an advocate for consumers of non-combustible nicotine products in Mexico and Latin America, to the billionaire philanthropist, and anti-vaping crusader, Michael Bloomberg.*
*To an extraordinary extent, Bloomberg through a complex network of non-profit organizations he funds influences public health policymaking at multiple levels of government in many nations across the globe.*
Dr. Sussman says it’s time to unmask the motivations behind Bloomberg’s abstinence-only, prohibitionist stance on low-risk nicotine products and expose his paternalistic, anti-democratic treatment of low and middle-income countries.

Only on RegWatch by RegulatorWatch.com.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

